

Show HN: My First Portfolio Site - Oculus
http://www.stolarsky.com

======
sejje
Responsive needs some work on mobile device size.

Since your title says "web and mobile" I immediately judged you by scaling my
browser down.

------
importMe
One of your projects gave me an idea for a future project for myself. Thanks!

P.S. Typo: "intreseted".

------
Oculus
Any feedback would be very much appreciated!

